# Planning to buy a laptop from US for a price below $650. Need your suggestions!



## ajayritik (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm planning to get a laptop from US. My budget is around $650. What is the configuration that I should look for. I'm not much into gaming,etc. Will be using it mostly for browsing, checking mails and maybe sometimes watching movies. I don't really need a very high end PC. I think I should go for Core2Duo processor. I'm not sure what are the other things that I should look for when purchasing a laptop. Can you please all help me?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2008)

All the manufacturers have now released laptops based on Centrino2.

If you want to find good deals, check deals2buy.com

also you can check at

buy.com
amazon.com
circuitcity.com

check HP DV6700T series. You can get a core2duo model for 700$.

HP is now giving a 100$ rebat on this series.

For 690$ you get,

Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo Processor T5750 (2.0GHz)
15.4" diagonal WXGA High-Definition HP BrightView Widescreen Display (1280 x 800)
1Gb RAM DDR2 (there may be a free upgrade to 3Gb RAM)
X3100 onboard GPU
120Gb HDD
DVDwriter 
*www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shoppin...t_series&a1=Category&v1=Versatile performance


PS: Earlier bulids of HP DV6000 series had hinge issues. You may have to check with HP and other forum members here if this issue is resolved or not.

Checked the HP site, the current model of dv6700t is using the rugged hinge that is used by most of the manufacturers for years.

You need not worry about the hinge now


----------



## life31 (Jul 16, 2008)

BTW how are you going to import it??


----------



## gopz (Jul 16, 2008)

hmm...browsing, checking mails, movies....check out the below link, it suits your budget 

*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3642084&CatId=2510


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 16, 2008)

life31 said:


> BTW how are you going to import it??


My friend who is coming from US will get it for me! Any specific configuration that I should look for and any features that are must to have for laptop?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2008)

1) Go for Centrino Duo (based on core2duo)
2) Atleast 1Gb of RAM
3) GPU: X3100 onboard or nVidia 8600M GT 
4) Don't go for Vista Home Basic. It's the worst OS. Get Vista Home Premium
5) 15.4" display. Stay away from glossy displays

This will help you understand better : *reviews.cnet.com/laptop-buying-guide/


----------



## monkey (Jul 16, 2008)

Some more sites to check: www.bestbuy.com
www.newegg.com

At $650 its better to opt for AMD based lappy. I just bought my lappy from US and had done 1 month research before investing. Core2 Duos are pathetic under $750 price range. AMD lappy's from Acer would be better deal.

If opting for Intel then the best will get is Core2 Duo T5xxx series (which are only OK at best).

If you can get Win XP as OS then even lowly configured lappys will be fine. Its Vista which will force you to go for higher spec lappy. Avoid Vista.


----------



## gopz (Jul 16, 2008)

Another deal here $599.00 only:


*Toshiba Satellite A205-S5859
*

   • Intel Core 2 Duo T5550
  • 250GB hard drive
  • Built-in 802.11agn wireless

   • 2GB of DDR2 memory
  • Burns DVDs and CDs
  • Built-in webcam

*www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Toshiba-Sa...07722/catOid/-12963/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ yep. this one's even better deal. Toshiba laptopts are pretty reliable. Make sure you don't get refurbished model


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2008)

Checkout this forum for best deals in US

*forums.slickdeals.net/

It is a veery popular forum in US


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2008)

Of the following models which one would be nice?

*Gateway P-6831 FX*,  Intel Pentium Core 2 Duo, 17-inch Ultrabright WXGA, 3GB RAM, 250GB HDD,  NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS 512 MB,  802.11b/g, Bluetooth, Webcam, HDMI, 8X Multi-format Double Layer, Windows Vista Home Premium (Factory Refurbished) » for $599.99 at Buy.com *Refurbished, Should I go for this?*

HP Pavilion dv6700t Special Edition, Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo T5750, 2.0GHz, 15.4" WXGA+, 3GB RAM, 250GB, SuperMulti DVD+/-RW w/Double Layer, 802.11 a/b/g, HP Imprint Finish (Influx) + Fingerprint Reader + Webcam + Microphone, High Capacity 6 Cell Battery, Windows Vista Home Premium » for $653.99  at HPShopping.com ---*thinking of going ahead with this one in terms of the highlighted differences.* 

*HP Pavilion dv2700t Special Edition,* Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo T5750, 2.0GHz, 14.1" WXGA+, 2GB RAM, 250GB, SuperMulti DVD+/-RW w/Double Layer, 802.11 b/g, HP Imprint Finish (Verve) + Webcam + Microphone, Windows Vista Home Premium » for $624.99  at HPShopping.com

*HP Pavilion dv6910us,* AMD Turion X2 TL-60, 2.00GHz, 15.4" WXGA, 3GB, 200GB, LightScribe SuperMulti DVD±R/RW drive, NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M, 802.11 b/g, Built-in webcam, 5-in-1 Media card reader, Windows® Vista Home Premium » for $599.99 at CircuitCity.com

*HP Pavilion tx2500z*, AMD Turion(TM) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-70, 2.0 GHz, 12.1" WXGA w/Integrated Touch-screen, 2GB RAM, 160GB, SuperMulti DVD+/-RW w/Double Layer, 802.11 b/g, HP Imprint Finish (Echo) + Microphone + Webcam + Fingerprint Reader, Windows Vista Home Premium » for $699.99  at HPShopping.com


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 19, 2008)

dv5z! Most VFM laptop out there. $599 base config after $100 instant rebate. You can upgrade to ZM-80 CPU, WSXGA+ LCD and high capacity 6-cell battery if you want. 

But yeah, there are some amazing deals on refurb products too (especially at buy.com). But prefer buying a new one (if high-end performance is not a priority).


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2008)

first priority: 6700t

for mobility, tx2500z


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anyone here know about 
*forums.slickdeals.net/

When I checked out the site I found things like Coupon which I didnt understand what was it for? How to get a coupon etc? If someone has some info about the site do let me know.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 19, 2008)

Coupons are promotional codes which get you added discount. To use them, you have to add the product to cart as you'd do normally and while finalizing your order - you enter them (in a text box) to reflect the coupon discount (before checkout).

Coupons are valid for limited time (for a particular product only) and are frequently changed. The intensity of discount also varies. To get a hang of it, just grab some dell coupons and use them on laptops/desktop PCs. It's fun to see a $500 stackable coupon at work  A high-end $1,399 system's price gets slashed to $899.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2008)

Are these promotional codes available only in the above mentioned forums deals and also the have mentioned that we can't purchase it from some of the sites like hpshopping.com, best buy.com and almost most of them. Then from where should I place the order online.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 19, 2008)

Decide on the laptop from the running deals on various deal forums & shopping websites, and then someone can help you with the order and using those coupons.

If you're going for a laptop from buy.com, bestbuy, CC, Staples, etc. they don't usually have coupons. Laptop coupons come handy when you buy from the brands directly (BTO configuration), especially for Dell Inspiron/XPS laptops, HP Pavilions and ThinkPads. Let us know what you are looking for and we'd be able to suggest you a good deal for it.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm planning to go for the following configuration:
Intel Core2 Duo 2.0 GHZ
3 GB RAM
250 GB HDD
Webcam
15" wide Screen

Preferred brand is HP and budget is around $750 Max.
Dell is also ok.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, I would recommend this particular Dell Studio 15 deal currently.

*configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/co...n&s=dhs&cs=19&kc=features~laptops_great_deals

$799 base config but you can opt for Jet Black lid (save $25) and drop Bluetooth module (additional $20 savings) to bring it to your budget. Otherwise a very good VFM laptop. 2.16GHz T5850; 3GB DDR2; 320GB HDD; Mobility Radeon HD 3450; Fingerprint reader; Backlit Keyboard and other regulars for $754 + $20 shipping. And it is really very glossy (like the general HP Pavilion laptops).

If you configure it over $799, it'd be shipped free. This is one of the better deals right now.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 20, 2008)

Dude I think this is a little over my budget. I think I will not go beyond $650. Preferred brand would be HP


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops, I suggested the Studio 15 for $750 budget. You should go with dv5z (HP Shopping) which is available starting from $600. But opt for ZM-80 Turion Ultra CPU. Stock config comes with 1GB RAM but you can upgrade it yourself to 4GB later for an extra 2.5k INR. Just google for review of the dv5z and lookout for the notebookreview.com review. Don't compare new laptops with refurb deals when making a decision.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2008)

I would not prefer AMD that's for sure. Most probably I will be going for Intel Core 2 Duo. Just a few days back I found one good configuration. Anybody here know about Mail in Rebates. The only thing I know is that we have to fill some rebate form and after 8 weeks or so we will get a cheque. 

HP Pavilion dv6928us , Intel Core 2 Duo T5750, 2.0GHz, 15.4" WXGA, 3GB, 250GB, LightScribe SuperMulti DVD drive, Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100, 802.11a/b/g/n, Built-in webcam, Bluetooth, 5-in-1 media card reader, Windows Vista Home Premium » for $629.99 at CircuitCity.com


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2008)

A MIR entitles the buyer to mail in a coupon, a receipt and barcode in order to receive a check for a particular amount, depending on the particular product, time, and often place of purchase.

source: wikipedia.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info dude!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 28, 2008)

Finally I was able to get hold of the Dell laptop. Just need some suggestions from you all folks. If I don't have inbuilt blue tooth in my laptop what is the best option for me? Do I purchase the blue tooth dongle or will I get any type of card that I can install in the laptop.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 31, 2008)

Can someone help me on this?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2008)

^^ get a bluetooth dongle. costs aroun 150 rupees.

Why didn't you go for in-built bluetooth?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ get a bluetooth dongle. costs aroun 150 rupees.
> 
> Why didn't you go for in-built bluetooth?


The model that I looked for didnt have bluetooth but apart from it other features so I thought I will add the blue tooth later.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^AFAIK even a Dell Inspiron 1525 comes with inbuilt BlueTooth (Its a different story if you customized on your own  ).


----------



## choudang (Sep 1, 2008)

dear o dear,

if i could have this ops, i will surely go for Alienware, reason behind it

1. I am not importing, some one will buy and carry to India (no custom)
2. High end where i can go for anything like games/multimedia/audio/animation
3. Area-51® m9750 is costing $1300 (*42 (?) = 54600) where as Lenovo/Dell will cost more (on basic, after modification, it might cost to 75600/- ($1800) [i have closed it @ $2100)

But it has few drawback like
1. No support as it not shipping to India
2. You can not do any R&D or go for rough & tough use.

apart from that, if budget can go little high, i will recommend DELL M1330 (not able to recall,, which will not coming to india, but you will able to get support from dell.


----------



## R2K (Sep 1, 2008)

do we have to pay customs duty when bringing lappys from outside india... i mean when we purchase a brand new lappy and carrying it with us to india in our luggage...


----------



## choudang (Sep 1, 2008)

To the frank, I was not aware of that, thanks buddy. I heard different things that it should have the cash memo else it will be taken by customs.


----------



## R2K (Sep 2, 2008)

^^

r u sure that we will have to pay customs duty for getting the laptop  to india


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 30, 2008)

I finally got the laptop. Can anyone help me in finding a converter so that I can charge my laptop here in India? one of my friends was telling that I need to check the specifications on the power plug like 110V 60Hz etc and then buy a corresponding converter for it.

Someone please help me out!


----------



## R2K (Oct 30, 2008)

^^

post the config and model.......sorry....can't help u on charger and stuff like that.......


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 30, 2008)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> HP Pavilion tx2500z, AMD Turion(TM) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-70, 2.0 GHz, 12.1" WXGA w/Integrated Touch-screen, 2GB RAM, 160GB, SuperMulti DVD+/-RW w/Double Layer, 802.11 b/g, HP Imprint Finish (Echo) + Microphone + Webcam + Fingerprint Reader, Windows Vista Home Premium » for $699.99 at HPShopping.com


Holy $hit!! i never found it soo cheap ANYWHERE... 

And BTW congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## raksrules (Oct 31, 2008)

Can we get a laptop as our personal lappy ?? I have recently purchased a laptop in Canada and am coming back to India in mid November. I hope i dont have to pay any money to customs etc.

Please someone clarify


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 31, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I finally got the laptop. Can anyone help me in finding a converter so that I can charge my laptop here in India? one of my friends was telling that I need to check the specifications on the power plug like 110V 60Hz etc and then buy a corresponding converter for it.
> 
> Someone please help me out!


Afaik, the adapter (the big block which converts AC to DC) can work with 110V as well as 220V. Just flip the block to confirm. If it does then simply go to the nearest electrical shop and buy a flat to round pin plug converter (retails for less than 20 bucks). 

If the adapter is not universal (which is unlikely), then you will need to buy a new adapter for your laptop. 

Before powering up your laptop with the first method make sure that the adapter works on 220V; otherwise you may blow it up!



rak007 said:


> Can we get a laptop as our personal lappy ?? I have recently purchased a laptop in Canada and am coming back to India in mid November. I hope i dont have to pay any money to customs etc.
> 
> Please someone clarify


If you are getting only one laptop - then yes you will be exempt from customs provided you declare that as your belonging and for personal use. Also make sure that you haf its purchase receipt in hand.


----------



## raksrules (Oct 31, 2008)

@infra

But if i have its purchase receipt and i show them incase they ask. then i am not supposed to pay anything rite

Infact why shud i say that i bought it from Canada, just be it my personal laptop for personal use.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 31, 2008)

Exactly. You don't show them the receipt unless they ask you to prove that you bought it. The receipt is just a proof indicating that its not stolen but legally purchased by you and you are NOT showing it unless asked for. 

You will be declaring that the laptop is yours and its for personal use. But thats the case when you are carrying only ONE laptop.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Afaik, the adapter (the big block which converts AC to DC) can work with 110V as well as 220V. Just flip the block to confirm. If it does then simply go to the nearest electrical shop and buy a flat to round pin plug converter (retails for less than 20 bucks).
> 
> If the adapter is not universal (which is unlikely), then you will need to buy a new adapter for your laptop.
> 
> Before powering up your laptop with the first method make sure that the adapter works on 220V; otherwise you may blow it up!


On the adapter it's written as 110-230 V. So should I go for the pin?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ In that case, simply get a converter


----------

